# Stove Pipe Won't Fit



## Somesawguy (Nov 17, 2012)

I have an old insert that I use for a wood stove. Now I know why I had it hooked up the way it was. 

I don't seem to be able to find a pipe that will fit inside the outlet. 



It's just under 7" at the outlet, but a 7" pipe with the correct crimp doesn't fit. Will I have to do some cutting to attempt to make it fit?


----------



## aarolar (Nov 17, 2012)

Very patiently awaiting to see the solution to this...


----------



## mbbushman (Nov 17, 2012)

Either make a few cuts so it slips in, or buy a crimping tool and crimp it more aggressively. But a crimping tool isn't cheap, think I paid close to $70 for mine.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Nov 17, 2012)

Somesawguy said:


> I have an old insert that I use for a wood stove. Now I know why I had it hooked up the way it was.
> 
> I don't seem to be able to find a pipe that will fit inside the outlet.
> 
> ...



That is common with old stoves. Why they did it that way is a puzzle. Someone else suggested recrimping. You might be able to borrow a crimping tool from your local HVAC outfit. You _can_ recrimp using a big nail and a BFH (Big ****** Hammer) and a wood block with a grove in it. Not fun but it is the true red-neck way . BTDT.

Another option is to get a a short section of pipe crimped on both ends. Most stores sellin stove pipe have to tool to make one for you. Still leaves the joint at the stove backwards but at least the rest of the stack is the right way.

Harry K


----------



## cmsmoke (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm seeing about a 6-1/4" inside diameter. I just measured some pieces of 6". It goes anywhere from exactly 6" to almost 6-1/8. Why don't you get a short piece of 6" and cut a strip of sheet metal about 3" wide (So you can use a few screws or steel rivets above the stove outlet to hold it in place) and wrap it around as a shim. Add enough to get a good fit. Then use a 6" to 7" adapter to get you back up to your 7" size. 
If you decide to crimp it some more, I used down spout crimpers. They will do the job and don't cost that much, but it looks like you have a long way to go. I don't recommend it.


----------



## cmsmoke (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm sorry that inside diameter is 6-1/2". It should still work though.


----------



## zogger (Nov 17, 2012)

get a short piece, say six inches, cut down one if you have to to have a two female end piece, put tone end over that stove outlet, insert male end of pipe, use a big clamp around the base? maybe some stove cement with it, for a seal?

Similar situation here, here's how I did it. I only have a short run of pipe, my stove outlet looks like that, it sticks up and the male end won't go in, so, female end of pipe over that and that's it. I have male end up right into the wall outlet, it makes a lazy slightly sloping uphill almost 90.. Bricked up old fireplace, six inch and an eeny hole going to the chimney, last pipe sticks through into there, that's it. I know it is backwards from ideal, but it works OK and have never gotten any drips, etc from it.


----------



## stihly dan (Nov 17, 2012)

Thats the right path, a short piece of pipe not crimped at either end. Put it over the Collar. then take your next piece, crimped end stuffed into your first piece.


----------



## allstihl (Nov 17, 2012)

you need what i know as slip pipe .its sized to fit inside 7in pipe.


----------



## Ductape (Nov 17, 2012)

If it were mine I'd go to a sheetmetal (HVAC) shop and have them make me a 6 1/2 to 7 adapter out of something heavier than stovepipe.... that way it fits right, is permanent, and you can re-use it in the future when you replace aging stovepipe.


----------



## Somesawguy (Nov 19, 2012)

I ended up buying a cheap stove pipe crimper at Aubuchon hardware. It seemed to give me a bit more crimp to get it started. Then a little work with a piece of 2x4, and a big hammer seemed to get it it in good enough. I'll probably take a screwdriver or something on the inside to smooth up the edge a little once it's installed. 

I may have to redo my wood stove base since something isn't level, and I can't get the stove to sit flat. Room is limited, and the stove is pretty heavy for just me. Moving it over just a little bit is turning into a bit of a chore. :bang: It's an old house so nothing was ever done correctly before I bought it.


----------



## MotorSeven (Nov 19, 2012)

Fender washers make good stove levelers, just stack them up under the offending leg until the wobble is gone.


----------



## Somesawguy (Nov 19, 2012)

MotorSeven said:


> Fender washers make good stove levelers, just stack them up under the offending leg until the wobble is gone.



Thanks. It's an old insert, so it sits on two cinder blocks. Ghetto I know, but it throws out the heat. :hmm3grin2orange:
My wife seems ok with the idea of buying a new stove, so this one may get replaced next year anyway. Getting it running this year seems to be a challenge, and we're well into the heating season already.


----------



## Somesawguy (Nov 22, 2012)

I think I have something that will work for now. I'll probably improve it a bit, but it's tight enough, and doesn't leak smoke. I'll post up some pics when I get a chance. 

First fire of the year. Woohoo. :hmm3grin2orange: I've really been missing the stove lately.


----------



## Smokepole (Nov 23, 2012)

Somesawguy said:


> Thanks. It's an old insert, so it sits on two cinder blocks. Ghetto I know, but it throws out the heat. :hmm3grin2orange:
> My wife seems ok with the idea of buying a new stove, so this one may get replaced next year anyway. Getting it running this year seems to be a challenge, and we're well into the heating season already.



No, ghetto is standing in the street around a burning barrel after dark. Sitting inside with the lights on next to warm stove during the winter is far from that.
If the stove is paid for and you own the woodpile, I could care less what it is sitting on.Count your blessings


----------

